# My Week



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Well it has been about a week since I found the site and I'd like to share a few positive changes I've made.

I stopped wearing a hat. The last year I wouldnt go to class, restaurant, or any other public place without one. I went to all 4 days of class this week without, I went to many restaurants and other public places all without a hat. 

In two of my three classes I participated in discussion by asking questions. I think I asked about 6 or 7 good questions during the week. This is something I haven't done since highschool. It has had a huge impact because I felt much more comfortable in the class by the end of the week. It has allowed me to concentrate on grasping the material much more as well.

I went swimming with my roommates three days in a row. I havent been in the water in 6 months. The first swimming day was one of my most anxious moments of the week. My hair was in my mind most of the time, but I still had fun all three days. I think this is a prime spot for me to work on CBT.

I've invited the girl I like to come over and watch movies the last three saturday's and we are doing it again tomorrow. I had not seen her in previous 6 months. 

I went to my second session with a counselor.

I went to the gym today for the first time in a year. 

Ok, I could try and think of more, but even as I type these I am impressed with myself. So I will leave it at that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Very good! Keep taking those little steps and you soon find that you have come far.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

You're right to be impressed with yourself. You're doing great! :banana


----------



## mdenison (Nov 25, 2004)

I couldn't live without a hat.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

That's really great progress! Great job, you have good reason to be proud of yourself!! Way to go!


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

Awesome congrats on your progress! 8)


----------

